# La fin des carrés bleus?



## guillaumeg (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour a tous je vous écris de mon jolie iPad (ma iPad...)
J'ai remarqué que nous avons plus de carré bleus sur l ipad ou c'est moi?
Exemple prenez ipad et iPhone
Www.credit-du-nord.fr

Sur l iphone on a un carre bleu et sur l ipad on a la fond d'écran normal.
C'est ce que j'ai pu constater sur quelques sites.
Par contre j'ai un peu mal a la main gauche en tapant sur l écran peut être une question d'habitude.. A voir par la suite car la je suis dans le lit. Je testerais le jour ou j aurai la pochette pour lincliner sur un bureau.


----------



## Arkange (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, en effet je viens de faire l'essai avec l'iPad et avec l'iPhone et il n'y a pas de carre bleu sur l'iPad alors qu'il est présent sur l'iPhone. A voir avec d'autres sites.


----------



## aleximac (1 Juin 2010)

Il s'agit d'une "maneuvre" pas très glorieuse d'Apple pour essayer de minimiser l'impact de l'absence de support du flash.
En gros sur iPhone un objet flash était remplacé par un lego bleu (symbole d'un plugin absent). Sur l'iPad il n'y plus de lego, rien n'est affiché. Là où c'est limite, c'est que ça donne l'impression sur certain sites qu'ils sont buggés ("tiens c'est vide ici"), alors qu'avant on savait que c'était parce que l'iPhone ne supportait Flash...
Plus d'info (en anglais) ici, sur le blog d'un développeur flash (un peu partial bien sur) :
http://www.gskinner.com/blog/archives/2010/04/return_of_the_b.html


----------

